# GZK latex different types



## the core

Hi guys,

today some gzk latex arrived.

I ordered some new orange 0.72mm and some red/white 0.72mm from an british GZK distributor.

I want to make some tests to find out the differences.

For comparison I have some bands out off "old" milky white GZK.

Ordering from britain was no problem. Shipping was fast -less than two weeks- and not too expensive.

The price for the latex was also ok.









In the package there were also some pouches and a target for free - very nice!

At first I made some quality testing.

The thickness of the orange GZK was very consistend.

Only a variance of plus/minus 0.01mm very very good!!!

But I notices a small irregularity in the sheet. Not a big problem in my eyes.









The red/white was diffrent.

Thickness varies from 0.66 to 0.74mm. Thats too much!

It will be not easy to make equal bandsets out off this stuff.

























On the other side the red/white GZK feels really nice and very snappy.


----------



## Ibojoe

Some chroney test would be awesome. Thank you. I’ve got both of these and absolutely love the orange stuff.


----------



## the core

Ok, step two making some bands out off the new stuff.

24 to 16mm taper and cut for 20cm activ length.









Step three... measurement of the draw weight

First the old milky white









Second the new orange









Third the dual color









Step four.... copydexing the bansdsets for longer bandlife









The next and last step will be a field test....maybe this weekend


----------



## the core

Ibojoe said:


> Some chroney test would be awesome. Thank you. I've got both of these and absolutely love the orange stuff.


Sorry, but I don´t have a chrony.


----------



## Ibojoe

I think your going to be impressed with the speed. They are very snappy. I can tell you they last a long time. I've been shooting the same set every day for at least 3 weeks. Enjoy


----------



## skropi

Mine arrived yesterday. I bought the 0.8mm orange. Cant wait to test it out. 
My only nimmble is that I didnt get some free pouches, I guess they forgot to include them. 
Do you think 20/15 will be too much for 9.5mm steel with the 0.8?


----------



## Ibojoe

I think they would be great.


----------



## skropi

A little update. Gerard from everythingsling was more than willing to make it right, even though it is a gift and I didnt mind, he will send me some pouches  Thanks mate!


----------



## the core

Hi guys,
here are todays test candidates!








Three different types of GZK and all with .72mm thickness.
I will test them together with 0.65mm precise latex.

Test them with 8mm steel 2gramms to check out speed.
I think small ammo is best to check out the retraction speed of the bands.

What do you think witch one will be the fastest??


----------



## the core

Hi guys,
ok, 250 shots later!
And I was surprised.
Shooting on longer distance between 15 and 20m so that I was able to clearly see the drop in the flightpath.
Outside temperature was 13degree celsius with a light breeze.
And the winner in speed was the dual color GZK.
The clear looser was the new orange GZK.
The milky white GZK and the precise 0.65mm very close to each other in the middle of the field.
The winner in the category shooting fun and shooting ease was the milky white GZK.


----------



## skropi

Guys, anyone that has tried 0.8 yellow gzk? I cut it 20/15 at 500% elongation, and the power is extreme, 15m shots no problem with 9.5mm steel, but it is a heavy draw. What do you think would be a more relaxed taper for 10m? Some suggestions for 1mm gzk would be nice too  
I am thinking around 17/12 and 15/10 maybe? Or would it be better to draw at a lower elongation and keep the taper as is?


----------



## skropi

Yes, I think this new orange gzk is very stiff. Has anyone any experience with this stuff? Do you keep a 500% elongation or less? I only tried 0.8 and 1mm orange, and I am wondering if it is worth it to try the 0.72 or just go back to theraband gold (or the new stuff I've found here, of I make it work)


----------



## mostho

great test Stefan¬


----------



## the core

mostho said:


> great test Stefan¬


Thanks Stefano!


----------



## the core

skropi said:


> Yes, I think this new orange gzk is very stiff. Has anyone any experience with this stuff? Do you keep a 500% elongation or less? I only tried 0.8 and 1mm orange, and I am wondering if it is worth it to try the 0.72 or just go back to theraband gold (or the new stuff I've found here, of I make it work)


I prefer 450% draw ratio.
And yes the orange gzk is much stiffer than the white one.
If I can recommend to bye some orange .72mm gzk.... hmmmm is in fact really good stuff.....
but if you look for something with lighter or smoother draw, you can better test some 0.65mm precise, or 0.72 gzk milky white.
Don't go back to tbg, it will be dissapointing!


----------



## skropi

Hmmmmm, so from gzk the best is 0.72 white and second comes the orange 0.72. Ok, when I run out of latex, I will be ordering the white one  thx mate.


----------



## Kalevala

Today I was shooting with white 0,5 GZK and was little surprised. My shots were between 17-20 m and had not any problems.

I don't usually use thin bands like this but had to try.

It is easy to feel the lack of power when compared to 0,72, but when idea is just hit to target and not destroy it, there is no problem.

I was using 9,75 steel ball as ammo.


----------



## skropi

Kalevala, how much do you stretch those bands? Even with a 400% elongation I get good speeds, bit I did change to 450% today for a little boost in power


----------



## skropi

It makes no sense. I tried 25/20 tbg, same active length as gzk 0.8, and it's way easier to draw than gzk 0.8 with a 18/12 taper. Isn't it illogical that it's easier to draw eventhough it has way more rubber?
I think that gzk simply isn't as stretchy, but I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## Northerner

skropi said:


> It makes no sense. I tried 25/20 tbg, same active length as gzk 0.8, and it's way easier to draw than gzk 0.8 with a 18/12 taper. Isn't it illogical that it's easier to draw eventhough it has way more rubber?
> I think that gzk simply isn't as stretchy, but I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.


How does speed compare?


----------



## Kalevala

skropi said:


> Kalevala, how much do you stretch those bands? Even with a 400% elongation I get good speeds, bit I did change to 450% today for a little boost in power


This is interesting.

Old white GZK 0,5 (25-20), active lenght 18 cm, draw 71 cm. 394 %

Old white GZK 0,72 (25-20), active length 14 cm, draw 71 cm. 507 %

I never normally calculate, just try what feels good.


----------



## skropi

Northerner said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no sense. I tried 25/20 tbg, same active length as gzk 0.8, and it's way easier to draw than gzk 0.8 with a 18/12 taper. Isn't it illogical that it's easier to draw eventhough it has way more rubber?
> I think that gzk simply isn't as stretchy, but I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> How does speed compare?
Click to expand...

Haven't tested theraband yet. I will do a speed test now and get back to you


----------



## skropi

Kalevala said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kalevala, how much do you stretch those bands? Even with a 400% elongation I get good speeds, bit I did change to 450% today for a little boost in power
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> Old white GZK 0,5 (25-20), active lenght 18 cm, draw 71 cm. 394 %
> Old white GZK 0,72 (25-20), active length 14 cm, draw 71 cm. 507 %
> I never normally calculate, just try what feels good.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, so it seems that gzk doesn't need to be stretched much. At least the old one, and most probably the new orange too.


----------



## skropi

Theraband gold, 25/20, 16cm active, 71cm draw length, 190-192 fps. Slower for about 8 FPS from gzk 0.8, but with a lighter pull. We are always talking about 10mm steel, which is a bit heavier than 9.5


----------



## Northerner

skropi said:


> Theraband gold, 25/20, 16cm active, 71cm draw length, 190-192 fps. Slower for about 8 FPS from gzk 0.8, but with a lighter pull. We are always talking about 10mm steel, which is a bit heavier than 9.5


It sounds like TBG might be more effecient. It would be interesting to compare equal draw weights. Maybe 1" straight cut TBG would compare.... or a slightly wider tapered cut.


----------



## skropi

Northerner said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theraband gold, 25/20, 16cm active, 71cm draw length, 190-192 fps. Slower for about 8 FPS from gzk 0.8, but with a lighter pull. We are always talking about 10mm steel, which is a bit heavier than 9.5
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like TBG might be more effecient. It would be interesting to compare equal draw weights. Maybe 1" straight cut TBG would compare.... or a slightly wider tapered cut.
Click to expand...

Tonight I will measure draw weight and I will adjust it so it will be the same. It will mean a slightly more stretched tbg, but the results will be closer to the truth. 
Still, I like having narrower bands that shoot fast, more economic this way. But if theraband proves to be decently more efficient, I will have to carefully consider what I will be using.


----------



## GZK-CHINA

I'v just read all the replies above,I really appreciate your trust in GZKBAND. As a producer, I have been working on latex for years and produced several gzk flat bands as you mentioned above.To be jonest, the control of details and the stability of quality is a difficult problem,but I've been working hard to improve to meet more shooters needs.To say thank you, I'd like to have a sales promotion before Slingshot World Cup, details are available on my FaceBook page "GZK CHINA".Finally,as a slingshoter,I've been engaged in this game for more than 11 years,my favorite thing to do is enjoying shooting with all friends who love slingshot as well.Looking forward to see u in Italy. Cheers.GZK.


----------



## skropi

Northerner, final tests concerning gzk orange 0.8 and tbg are done. 
Gzk 0.8, 18/12 taper, 16cm active, 71cm draw, 4kg draw weight==== 193-196 fps

Tbg, 18/14, 14.2 cm active (went for 500% elongation), 71cm draw, 4kg draw weight==== 190-193 fps.

It's a small difference in favour of the new gzk 0.8. I imagine that if I taper the gzk differently, so as to get the same draw weight with a 500% elongation, it will be even faster. Let's also consider that price wise, with 2 meters of gzk you make more bands, so it does win in all respects. 
Haven't yet tested the new gzk 1mm. I also imagine that the 0.72 gzk may be better than the 0.8, I am really curious to test it too, but currently I am complete out of funds.
The tests were done with 10mm steel, as we go to smaller ammo I expect the difference to vanish, and maybe even favour tbg. But I never shoot anything smaller than 10mm or 9.5mm steel, so it doesn't concern me.


----------



## skropi

GZK-CHINA said:


> I'v just read all the replies above,I really appreciate your trust in GZKBAND. As a producer, I have been working on latex for years and produced several gzk flat bands as you mentioned above.To be jonest, the control of details and the stability of quality is a difficult problem,but I've been working hard to improve to meet more shooters needs.To say thank you, I'd like to have a sales promotion before Slingshot World Cup, details are available on my FaceBook page "GZK CHINA".Finally,as a slingshoter,I've been engaged in this game for more than 11 years,my favorite thing to do is enjoying shooting with all friends who love slingshot as well.Looking forward to see u in Italy. Cheers.GZK.


I feel that the quality of gzk bands is very good. I am certainly pleased with them. I haven't tried all the different versions, but those I have perform well.
A question for you though. People are saying that the old white gzk latex is a bit softer in the draw, and maybe better. Is it so? What differences do you personally see between the two?


----------



## skropi

Ok guys, I also tested the new gzk 1mm. With an equal draw weight to theraband gold and gzk 0.8, it gave around 5 FPS more, so it reached 200fps, cut 15/10, 15.5cm active length, with a 71cm draw length. 
Till now the new gzk 1mm is winning the battle. Keep in mind we are talking 4-4.25kg of draw weight with all the bands tested, and 10mm steel which weighs around 4 grams.


----------



## GZK-CHINA

skropi said:


> GZK-CHINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'v just read all the replies above,I really appreciate your trust in GZKBAND. As a producer, I have been working on latex for years and produced several gzk flat bands as you mentioned above.To be jonest, the control of details and the stability of quality is a difficult problem,but I've been working hard to improve to meet more shooters needs.To say thank you, I'd like to have a sales promotion before Slingshot World Cup, details are available on my FaceBook page "GZK CHINA".Finally,as a slingshoter,I've been engaged in this game for more than 11 years,my favorite thing to do is enjoying shooting with all friends who love slingshot as well.Looking forward to see u in Italy. Cheers.GZK.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that the quality of gzk bands is very good. I am certainly pleased with them. I haven't tried all the different versions, but those I have perform well.
> A question for you though. People are saying that the old white gzk latex is a bit softer in the draw, and maybe better. Is it so? What differences do you personally see between the two?
Click to expand...

The original white gzk (26cm width, 1m packed) is the most classic. Unfortunately,too little produced.I'm trying to reproduce it, but need a long time to debug the original recipe,lol.


----------



## gunslingster

I'm still on the fence with this GZK stuff


----------

